# High-Level Iranian Defector?



## Marauder06 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have no way of knowing if this story is true or not, I saw it on a listserve I'm a member of, and thought it was interesting so I'm posting it here.

/////



> Defecting Iranian cameraman brings CIA priceless film of secret nuclear
> sites
> http://www.debka.com/article/22412/Defecting-Iranian-cameraman-brings-CIA-pr
> iceless-film-of-secret-nuclear-sites-
> ...


----------



## TH15 (Oct 8, 2012)

This was on Fox News about a week ago. Sounds like a pretty good snag.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, if true, a great recruitment operation.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 8, 2012)

I wouldn't call him "high level"  but I would say he's "valuable."

Questions:

Why would they film meetings of such a nature? It's not like transparency is such a concern there.

Why would they let him keep the unused footage? All very odd.

Hope it's true.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 9, 2012)

Because it's easier to show video to the various mucky mucks and/or share it with friends that "hey, we can actually do this for you if you want to nuke the infidels", than to have to pack them up and bring them there.

If he's the photographer, he's going to have all the stuff and probably do some production stuff as well, editing and such.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah but once it's all over with I mean. It's probably lax security on their part but you'd think paranoid guys like that wouldn't allow me. Meh, at the end of the day, I hope he's genuine.


----------

